# wrong wrong wrong



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380544548079?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

& it has bumpers


I'm no Mopar lover but really starsky & hutch stripe?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I bet that car could tell a story or two.

Still, $16 to your door, it's fixable, and it has a steelie wheel AFX Magnatraction chassis . . . not the worst deal on feePay :thumbsup:


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I kinda liked it. Looks like something that a 12 YO kid had some fun with.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Episode of pimp my slot car gone horribly wrong:freak:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

shocker36 said:


> Episode of pimp my slot car gone horribly wrong:freak:


ROFL


Rob


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Don't judge harshly, I once painted a Matador taxi orange and tried to do a rebel flag on top to be the General Lee because it was all I had. As long as it was moving and you squinted your eyes it was an exact replica! 

Have Fun!
Old Blue


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Folk-Art Slotcars

Always entertaining!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Put that same picture on the HT members custom cars section and I bet you would get at least one compliment! Maybe not if Bill Hall posted it, but if I did it would.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

old blue said:


> Put that same picture on the HT members custom cars section and I bet you would get at least one compliment! Maybe not if Bill Hall posted it, but if I did it would.


REALLY!!!!!
WOW, just say how you really feel. Now, just which one of us who posts pictures there are supposed to feel offended???

I AM.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I'm gonna guess that was just worded kinda badly


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Maybe it is worded badly. My point was that we all customize differently. My customs usually look about that good and I still get compliments. I appreciate that. 


Old Blue


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Maybe I'm reading it wrong then.

But the customs posted on that thread are about 50% mine because I never did a personal customs thread.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't think blue meant any harm or was reflecting on any one's creations.
and, I think any compliment here, on this site, is genuine.
art is in the eye of the beholder. I certainly at some point have said aloud, sitting right here, "WHAT?", in response to comments posted about someones creations. I have never seen a need to put anyone down for their personal creativity. there are many, many levels of artisanship and many more levels of viewing same. 
I am just really glad to be a part and I hope everyone keeps sharing their stuff and posting up the great pictures!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Reuse the body... For 7 bucks, they got a nice chassis


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

peace returned.
And when I first saw that auction I went "coool". although close up it did lack some detail and workmanship, but it was done by a kid racing, that makes it more special.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I thought the Roarin' Rolls exhaust tips were a nice touch.

Truth be told I have a coupla pairs set aside for some projects.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Donor body with an extra chassis. :thumbsup: rr


----------

